# Neuanfang bei WoW - Wie lange dauert es bis 85?



## Kirparon (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

habe früher schon lange WoW gespielt, bis zum Ende von BC hatte ich einen sehr starken Hexenmeister.

Ich denke jetzt darüber nach wieder mit WoW anzufangen, da es mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat und ich jetzt wieder viel Zeit habe!(Hoffe natürlich das es noch immer Spaß macht  ) 

Dazu wollte ich mal fragen wie lange es dauert bis ich 85 bin. Habe meinen alten Account nicht mehr, deshalb wollte ich noch mal einen Hexer hochspielen. Habe gehört es geht jetzt wesentlich schneller. Da ich so 10-12 Stunden pro Tag spielen werde, weil ich nicht weiß was ich sonst machen soll, wollte ich mal eure Einschätzung hören. Möchte halt auch schnell Raiden und ähnliches. Wenn ich Level werde ich questen, aber auch mal ab und an in eine Instanz gehen, also nicht nur questen.

Würde einfach mal gerne hören was ihr so schätzt wie lange ich brauche, so bis 60 und dann bis 85.

Gruß Kirparon


----------



## Nisbo (4. Mai 2011)

Laß Dich werben und queste mit Deinem Kumpel zusammen dann gehts auch noch schneller, des weiteren in eine Gilde gehen wo Du den LevelBonus hast
Bei 10-12 Stunden täglich solltest Du vermutlich in ca 14 Tagen auf 85 sein, evtl auch schon früher.

Mein Mage den ich gerade hochspiele ist momentan 81,5 und /played zeigt mir 4 Tage und 8 Stunden an.
OK ich habe LevelGear und habe von 40 bis 60 nicht gequestet sondern die BonusLevel von Freund wirbt Freund genutzt.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Mai 2011)

bis 60 gehts angenehm schnell (auch dank der komplett überarbeitung der alten gebiete wieder was neues), bc geht auch total klar, nur das wotlk leveling war für mich mit allen chars ne echte qual, vor allem mochte ich das add-on nie ^^ ...

würde schätzen, bis 60 so 1,5 tage spielzeit (?)

kleiner tipp: ich hab auch das letzte mal wow zu bc zeiten gespielt und war erstmal schockiert von den hohen hp + dmg. zahlen, lass dich davon aber nich irritieren, sowohl pvp und pve sind in cata echt gut gebalanced in meinen augen.

viel spaß beim neuanfang


----------



## Tomatensuppe (4. Mai 2011)

60 schaffste in ~ 1 1/2. Tagen
60-80 nochmal ~ 2. Tage
80-85 an 1. Tag
Alles Ingamespielzeit.

Also wenn du wirklich konstant 10-12 Stunden zockst (das ich übrigens niemandem Empfehlen würde ^^) bist so in 2 Wochen 85
Vorausgesetzt du kennst die Questgebiete ud Wege.

Ich hab damals 4 Tage und nen paar Stunden auf 80 gebraucht, ohne irgendwelche Boni auf Exp.

Aso und nochwas, lass Inis mal Weg vor allem ab 60+ da geht Questen viel schneller.


----------



## Milkoh (4. Mai 2011)

Was Tomatensupper schreibt, ist stumpf falsch.

Ich habe nun innerhalb von wenigen Player Tagen 2 Charaktere hochgezogen.... Dazu meine alten.

1.) Queste nur während Du im Dungeonfinder auf eine Ini wartest. Das ist der absolut schnellste Weg. Vot allem dann wenn Du noch massig Ini Quests offen hast
2.) Laufwege kennen ist nicht mehr notwendig man wird geleitet.
3.) wirb einen Freund und eine Gilde mit Bonus ist echt hilfreich

Aber es gilt Ini > Questen

Milkoh


----------



## Jesbi (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde Dir trotz aller Eile empfehlen von Lev. 1- 60 zu questen.
Was nun schneller ist lassen wir mal dahin gestellt, aber die neuen Quests sind es meiner Meinung nach, einfach Wert sich diese Zeit zu nehmen.

Ansonsten kann man bei Instanzen Glück oder Pech haben. Als DD kann man auch mal Wartezeiten von 1 Stunde erwischen und wenn dann noch die Gruppe schlecht ist lohnt sich das kaum.

Meine Empfehlung:
1-58 Questen
58-68 Questen und Instanzen für Quests
68-80 Questen in der Wartezeit des Dungeonfinder 
80-85 Questen und Instanzen für Quests

Mag wie gesagt nicht der allerschnellste Weg sein, aber die neuen "alten" Gebiete und die Cata Gebiete sollte man sich schon etwas genauer ansehen.
Da Du mit Ende BC aufgehört hast solltest Du vielleicht auch mal einen etwas ausgedehnteren Blick in Nordend wagen.

Schnell auf Lev85 schön und gut, aber wenn das dein Main wird würde ich mir etwas Zeit nehmen.

mfg


----------



## Schlamm (4. Mai 2011)

Erfahrungsmäßig muss ich sagen sind zwei Wochen die Messlatte, wenn du nicht übermäßig spielst. Und damit meine ich schon, einige Stunden am Tag, und ich will es auch keinem empfehlen.

Ich finde, alles darunter wird echt unschön. Auch Scherbenwelt und Nordend dauern noch seine Zeit.


----------



## Derulu (4. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich sollte es völlig egal sein, wie lange der Levelweg von 1-85 dauert, denn, wie im echten Leben auch, gilt in WoW der Leitspruch: Der Weg ist das Ziel

Jetzt zu meiner persönlichen Meinung:
Ich kann ganz ehrlich die Leute nicht verstehen die ihren ersten (ja auch nach einem Wiedereinstieg ist es der 1. Char, schließlich hat sich die Queststruktur seit Classic oder BC, vor allem mit Cataclysm extrem gewandelt und es sollte so ziemlich alles, bis auf die Scherbenwelt neu sein) Charakter spielen und diesen so schnell als irgend möglich auf 85 bringen wollen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind das dann genau die Spieler, die spätestens 2 Wochen nach Erlangung des Höchstlevels jammern, dass das Spiel so langweilig sei und ihnen nichts Neues biete, alles nur immer das Selbe sei, obwohl sie sich mit dem Durchgerausche durch die Level selbst um einen großen Teil des Spiels gebracht haben. 

Jeder soll meinetwegen so spielen wie er es für richtig hält, aber am Ende braucht keiner anfangen jammern, dass das Spiel wenig bieten würde, wenn er selbstgewählt auf eine sehr große Menge des Spielinhalts verzichtet.


----------



## Valdrasiala (4. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich kann ganz ehrlich die Leute nicht verstehen die ihren ersten (ja auch nach einem Wiedereinstieg ist es der 1. Char, schließlich hat sich die Queststruktur seit Classic oder BC, vor allem mit Cataclysm extrem gewandelt und es sollte so ziemlich alles, bis auf die Scherbenwelt neu sein) Charakter spielen und diesen so schnell als irgend möglich auf 85 bringen wollen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind das dann genau die Spieler, die spätestens 2 Wochen nach Erlangung des Höchstlevels jammern, dass das Spiel so langweilig sei und ihnen nichts neues biete, alles nur immer das Selbe sei, obwohl sie sich mit dem Durchgerausche durch die Level selbst um einen großen Teil des Spiels gebracht haben.



WORD! Aber sowas von!


----------



## Cavulon (4. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen: Gilde suchen und Leute, zusammen Questen und Inis gehen, und normales Tempo. Grade ab 80 solltest du die Quests machen, die sind teilweise echt genial. Und du bekommst auch so genug Quests für Inis, also geh dann lieber mit der Gilde, hast du mehr Spaß bei. Ich hab mit 80 meinen Hexer aufgehört und hab 1 Woche gebraucht bis er 85 war. Habe Den Loremaster von Cata noch gemacht und ab und zu Inis, dann gehts ganz von allein.


----------



## Hamburgperle (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du´s ganz schnell brauchst, nimm nen DK ... sparst Dir schon mal 57 LvL. ;-) 

Ich bin aber eher der Meinung von Derulu ... ich habe auf nem neuen Server frisch angefangen und bin damit in einer ähnlichen Situation. Ich level 5 Chars parallel (je nach Char unterschiedlich PvP / PvE / Questen) und finde das schöner als so schnell wie möglich auf 85 zu kommen. Hinzu kommen ja auch Sachen wie Berufe etc. Zu nem "gepflegten" Char gehören nach meiner Auffassung auch, dass Haupt- und Nebenberufe mitgemacht werden. Ich finde nichts dämlicher als in der Scherbenwelt neben Teufelseisenerz zu stehen, was auf Frostwolf per Barren schnell mal 10 oder 12 G kosten kann und der BB - Skill ist bei 65 / 75 oder so. Und wenn Du frisch auf 85 bist, wirst Du schnell sehen, dass Du für Verzaub. und Gems sowie craftbare Items etc. auch gut Gold brauchst.


----------



## Saure_Gurke (4. Mai 2011)

Dauer ca 2 Tage reine Spielzeit, wenn du durchrusht mit allen EP Boni. Ansonsten gehts auch relativ zügig max 3-4 Tage Spielzeit. Aber würde dir empfehlen die ganzen Q langsam angehen zu lassen, da sich gerade in Classic enorm viel verändert hat und jedes Q Gebiet so gut wie überarbeitet wurde.

Spiel einfach wie du magst.


----------



## Kirparon (4. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Infos. 

Hat sich da echt so viel verändert? Haben die die Menge an EP erhöht die man für Gegner und Quests bekommt? Ich weiß noch das ich damals zu BC Zeiten einen Charakter mit maximaler Anstrenung so schnell wie möglich hochgelevelt habe, und das hat über einen Monat gedauert bis 70! 

Ich denke auch das die quests schön sind, allerdings wollte ich einen Monat später mit meinem Bruder zusammen einen Zweitcharakter anfangen, mein Bruder fängt dann ganz neu an, und dann wollte ich mir eigentlich so richig zeit lassen mit den Quests. Ich kenne ja den Hexenmeister sehr gut, und deshalb wollte ich halt schnelle voran kommen.

Wenn ihr aber meint das ich wirklich schon in 2 Tagen Spielzeit auf 60 bin, was echt krass wäre, dann kann ich mir auch etwas mehr Zeit lassen. Ich wäre ja dann theoretisch wenn ich 12 stunden pro tag zocke schon in 4 tagen auf 60?!

Ich denke übringens nicht das ich jamern werde das kein Endkontent mehr da ist, weil es gibt ja immer Raid Instanzen die schwer sind, also denke mal nicht das mir da auf einmal langweilig wird  Möchte ja raiden gehen, dass hat mir immer am meisten Spaß gemacht!

Ich habe mir übringens überlegt das ich mal auf einem neuen Server anfange, da kenne ich jetzt auch keine Gilde oder so. Ich war vorher auf dem "Abyssischen Rat", der allerdigns bei Niedrig ist, und ich dachte mir ich geh mal auf einen Server der richtig schön voll ist. Da hab ich mir Aegwynn ausgesucht! Ist der empfehlenswert? Auch was sehr gute Raid Gilden in der Horde anbelenagt?! Vieleicht kann ja jemand was dazu sagen.

Gruß Kirparon


----------



## Sotham (4. Mai 2011)

Also das Argument "Ich kenne den Hexer ja recht gut", kannst du leider vergessen! Seit BC hat sich an den Klassenmechaniken sehr viel geändert. Wirst den Hexer auf jeden Fall neu lernen müssen. 

Ging mir ja schon so, als ich von 3.3 auf 4.0 gesprungen bin, weil ich vorher eine Spielpause hatte.


----------



## Kirparon (4. Mai 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Also das Argument "Ich kenne den Hexer ja recht gut", kannst du leider vergessen! Seit BC hat sich an den Klassenmechaniken sehr viel geändert. Wirst den Hexer auf jeden Fall neu lernen müssen.
> 
> Ging mir ja schon so, als ich von 3.3 auf 4.0 gesprungen bin, weil ich vorher eine Spielpause hatte.



Echt? Was hat sich denn so groß verändert? Neue Zauber? Oder jetzt der Schaden den die machen?!

Aber ich denke ich bekomme das schon hin. Bin aber wie gesagt echt überrascht wie schnell man da hochleveln kann! Dann kann ich es ja auch locker angehen wenn es eh so schnell geht.


----------



## Valdrasiala (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir allein schon die Splitter-Mechanik beim Hexer anschaue, hat sich diese Klasse extrem geändert.


----------



## Nisbo (4. Mai 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Wenn Du´s ganz schnell brauchst, nimm nen DK ... sparst Dir schon mal 57 LvL. ;-)
> .....



Braucht man dazu nicht einen High Level Char ?


----------



## Derulu (4. Mai 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Braucht man dazu nicht einen High Level Char ?



Zumindest einen Char, der auch schon Level 56 hat...


----------



## myadictivo (4. Mai 2011)

der bc content ist doch echt lächerlich. bin schon damals zu wotlk zeiten mit neuem account (ohne level equip) von 58 auf 68 innerhalb von einem wochenende mit zugegeben hardcore questen und inis nebenbei.
wurde doch alles so stark überarbeitet.
echt traurig, dass alles aufs endgame ausgelegt ist


----------



## Derulu (4. Mai 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> echt traurig, dass alles aufs endgame ausgelegt ist



Versuch mal einen "neuen" Spieler (und um die geht es - Neukunden) damit zu ködern (und vor allem dann längerfristig zu halten), dass er 4-5 Monate lang leveln darf um aufs Endlevel zu kommen um dann mit den ganzen anderen Spielern, die er immer sieht und die ihm vom "Raiden" vorschwärmen (schätzungsweise ca. 70%), gemeinsam "spielen" zu dürfen...


----------



## myadictivo (4. Mai 2011)

ja stimmt. hab vergessen. wow besteht ja nur noch daraus so schnell wie möglich maxlevel zu erreichen. ich glaube es geht hier garnicht um neukunden. denn neukunden wärs bestimmt egal, solange sie beim leveln unterhalten werden. 5-6 monate hab ich übrigens zu keiner zeit wirklich gebraucht um max-level zu erreichen. glaub selbst zu classic zeiten war ich nach 12 -14tagen played 60 mit meinem aller-ersten char. kommt dann natürlich drauf an wieviel zeit man am tag da reinstecken möchte.

schnell, schnell, schnell muss es doch wegen den ganzen alten gehen, die schon xmal alles durchgekotzt haben und vor lauter langeweile halt nen neuen char hochzocken. wozu sonst kann man sich die acc-gebundenen sachen mit dem main kaufen und in ner gilde noch EP bonus erspielen ? nich damit die neuanfänger möglichst schnell durchs spiel rushen können, sondern damit die ganzen armen kerle ihren 242545 twink auch nur ja in einer woche auf 85 haben.

und genau diese schnell, schnell menatlität vertreibt mit sicherheit auch viele die nur mal reinschnuppern wollen. denn wenn man sich mal anguckt welch ton mittlerweile in der com herrscht und wie schnell irgendwelche leute aus gruppen geschmissen werden, nur weil sie ne instanz vll zum ersten mal sehen muss man sich doch nicht wundern, wenn einem da die lust vergeht.


----------



## myadictivo (4. Mai 2011)

sorry, buffed lahmt wieder


----------



## malechias 1 (4. Mai 2011)

Kommt darauf an welche Klasse Du spielst, welche Boni´s du mit nehmen kannst (durch Item´s oder Gilde)........ wenn nicht gegeben ist und Du allein von null anfängst würde ich sagen 
ca. 14 Tage müsstest Du es schaffen.


----------



## Derulu (4. Mai 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ...



13 Tage played á 2 Stunden pro Tag (was für "echte" "Casuals" schon viel sein kann) sind 156 Tage "Echtzeit" was in etwa 5 Monaten entspricht... 

Meine Meinung ist man soll sich beim Leveln Zeit lassen und diesen Teil des Spiels genießen (aber eben ist dies die Meinung einiger Weniger - zähl mal selbst nach wieviele Threads hier existieren in denen gefragt wird wie man am schnellsten levelt oder wie lange man von 1-85 als Neuling braucht etc.) ...Blizzards Meinung ist, Levelzeiten wie zB. zu Classic schrecken Neueinsteiger massiv ab (noch dazu da man jetzt ja keine 60 sondern 85 Level zu bewältigen hat)


----------



## Milkoh (4. Mai 2011)

Ich stimme aber allen anderen bei.... auch wenn ich mir einbilde mittlerweile zu wissen wie man fix levelt. 

Geniesse diesmal die Levelpahse.... zum einen wird ziemlich viel Neuland für dich dabei sein. So sind alle Gebiete auf Azeroht komplett überarbeitet worden und zum Teil Neudesigned (1000 Nadel steht unter Wasser, Desolace ist grün etc.  Dann wurden gegenüber BC die Klassenmechaniken extrem geändert... einige spielen sich total anders als so wie Du sie kennst. 
Dazu kommen die neuen Rassen Worgen und Gnome mit coolen Startgebieten... 

Daher mein Rat: Queste einfach bis zur Scherbenwelt durch und nimm ruhig mal hin und wieder Inis mit (gehören einfach dazu und geben neben guten Exps auch gutes EQ)

Die Scherbenwelt sollte Dir ja geläufig sein, hier mache es so wie Du willst. Nordend ist dann wieder eine für dich neue Geschichte, hier würde ich den Schwerpunkt auf Questen mit Inis Legen, um einfach möglichst viel mizubekommen...


Ab Level 80 geht es dann in die Cata Gebiete... hier auf jeden Fall durchquesten und Inis.. Du brauchst beides um an EQ für Heroes zu kommen. 


Ich habe ja meinen Meister der Lehren (alt) mit einem Charakter gemacht, und überlege den gerade mit meinen Jäger noch mal zu machen, zuminst für die neuen alten Gebiete... (obwohl man dann auch gleich Nordend und die Scherbenwelt auch machen kann)


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei, meinen Hunter zu leveln. Mein erster Char seit Wotlk. Ich habe 2 Tage vor Anfang der Osterferien angefangen (vor bisschen mehr als 2 Wochen also) und bin jetzt 84.


----------



## Bodensee (4. Mai 2011)

Kirparon schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> habe früher schon lange WoW gespielt, bis zum Ende von BC hatte ich einen sehr starken Hexenmeister.
> 
> ...



Alter Schwede,
na ja den Rest kannst Dir ja denken. Btw, geniesse das Spiel und rush nicht einfach so durch die Landschaft. Macht mehr Spass.


----------



## Kirparon (4. Mai 2011)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Alter Schwede,
> na ja den Rest kannst Dir ja denken. Btw, geniesse das Spiel und rush nicht einfach so durch die Landschaft. Macht mehr Spass.



Na was soll ich sonst machen 

Hab jetzt mein Abi und ein halbes Jahr frei  Also kann ich ja mal ein bisschen WoW spielen!


----------



## Bordin (4. Mai 2011)

Such dir einen Job!


----------



## Bodensee (4. Mai 2011)

Kirparon schrieb:


> Na was soll ich sonst machen
> 
> Hab jetzt mein Abi und ein halbes Jahr frei  Also kann ich ja mal ein bisschen WoW spielen!



10-12 Stunden sind ein bisschen? Klar." ...nimm aber auch deine Freunde nach draussen" steht glaub irgendwo geschrieben.


----------



## Kirparon (4. Mai 2011)

Wofür soll ich mir denn einen Job suchen? Ich will jetzt erst mal entspannen  Geld ist ja egal.

Klar geh ich am Wochenende auch Party machen, aber was soll ich groß machen unter der Woche? Da kann ich mich doch mal ein bisschen in WoW reinhängen


----------



## Sinthorass (4. Mai 2011)

Junge, kompletter Kopfschuss sag ich nur! 6 Monate - im Sommer wohlbemerkt - 10-12h/tägl. spielen weil man nicht weiss, was man sonst tun soll?!?!!? Abitur - wie alle hier- , is klar, null Plan haben und dann so dämlich kindliche Fragen stellen. Gott im Himmel, spiel wow am besten die nächsten 20 Jahre.


----------



## Fröstler (4. Mai 2011)

Beruhigt euch mal ein bisschen..

Er will sich eben mal ein bisschen entspannen für nen halbes Jahr und wenn er das mit WoW kann, dann lasst ihm das doch... oder seit ihr neidisch auf ihm? Es ist doch jedem Menschen selbst überlassen, was man machen will...
Gibt nunmal auch Menschen, die es nicht mögen den ganzen Tag in der Sonne abzugammeln. Einige mehr, andere weniger.. 

Echt erbärmlich wie sich manche hier im Forum aufspielen...


Zum Thema:

1-60: Die neuen Gebiete im Classic sind echt toll geworden und ich würde dir empfehlen soviel wie möglich davon zu machen. Die Inis sind jetz nicht so extrem anders, bis auf die Quests.
60-70: BC kannst du ja dann durchrushen, wenn du willst.
70-80: Nordend würde ich dir auch sehr empfehlen alle Quests zu machen, da es sehr nice gemacht wurde mit dem Lichkönig u.s.w
80-85: Cataclysm musst du auch unbedingt alles Questen + Instanzen machen, sehr schöne Quests!

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur sagen das, dass Questen extrem schneller geworden ist als früher und die Schwierigkeitsstufe der Quests sehr einfach ist, sodass du alles schaffen wirst und Gruppenquests gibt es sogut wie gar nicht. (Außer in Nordend und BC)

So das wars erstmal, wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Zocken in WoW


----------



## Bordin (4. Mai 2011)

Fast alle die ich kenne suchen sich nach ihrem Abitur eine Ausbildungsstelle/Studienplatz/freiwilliges Jahr, und niemand von denen hängt so lange ohne etwas zu tun nur zuhause rum.

Was bringt dir dein Abitur wenn du nicht an die Zukunft denkst?... 

Du kannst dir nach einem Studium eine Auszeit nehmen (was sehr viele tun) aber keiner macht eine Auszeit nach einem Abitur! oO

Ich glaube wichtig ist es  sich einen geregelten Tagesablauf aufzustellen oder zumindest Ankerpunkte irgendwelcher Art zu haben.




Ein Lebenslauf sieht besser aus wenn man in den 6 Monaten etwas gemacht hat (Minijob/Zivi etc.) als nur rumgegammelt und stolz verkünden zu dürfen WoW gespielt zu haben.




Ist deine Entscheidung, ist mir eig. auch egal was du machst, aber als Elternteil würd ich dir in den Arsch treten.




greez


----------



## Captn.Pwn (4. Mai 2011)

wenn man icht gammelt benötigt man etwas über 100 stunden spielzeit


----------



## Exicoo (5. Mai 2011)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Aber es gilt Ini > Questen



Nicht ganz richtig. Wenn du in der jeweiligen Instanz keine Quests mehr hast, lohnt es sich auch nicht wirklich rein zu gehen. Habe jedenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht, dass questen dann deutlich schneller geht.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Bordin schrieb:


> <br>Fast alle die ich kenne suchen sich nach ihrem Abitur eine Ausbildungsstelle/Studienplatz/freiwilliges Jahr, und niemand von denen hängt so lange ohne etwas zu tun nur zuhause rum.<br><br>Was bringt dir dein Abitur wenn du nicht an die Zukunft denkst?... <br><br>Du kannst dir nach einem Studium eine Auszeit nehmen (was sehr viele tun) aber keiner macht eine Auszeit nach einem Abitur! oO<br><br>Ich glaube wichtig ist es&nbsp;&nbsp;sich einen geregelten Tagesablauf aufzustellen oder zumindest Ankerpunkte irgendwelcher Art zu haben.<br><br><br><br><br>Ein Lebenslauf sieht besser aus wenn man in den 6 Monaten etwas gemacht hat (Minijob/Zivi etc.) als nur rumgegammelt und stolz verkünden zu dürfen WoW gespielt zu haben.<br><br><br><br><br>Ist deine Entscheidung, ist mir eig. auch egal was du machst, aber als Elternteil würd ich dir in den Arsch treten.<br><br><br><br><br>greez<br>



Och,e s gibt genug, die sich zwischen Abi/Matura und Studium ein halbes Jahr Freizeit gönnen, damit sie mal ihre Ruhe vom Lernen haben. Zumindest in England ist es Gang und Gebe und ich werde mir auch überlegen, nach der Matura erst mal Pause zu machen, weil ich weiß, dsas das Studium auch kein Zuckerschlecken ist. Nach dem Studium gehts ja weiter in die Arbeit - bleibt es nicht jedem selbst überlassen, wann er eine Lernpause macht? Ich finde daran nichts schlimmes. Und wenn er/sie nun lieber zocken will als draußen in der Hitze zu gammeln - es soll ja Leute geben, die den Sommer nicht mögen, weil zu heiß, genauso wie andere Leute (ich z den Winter aufs Verrecken hassen... und ja, es gibt auch Leute, die haben keinen Bock, jeden Tag Freunde zu treffen, egal wie viele sie h aben, und gehen auch nicht jedes WE Party machen und wegsaufen... was ist schlimm daran? Meine Güte, jedem das seine. Ich verstehe die Aufregung echt nicht. Udn wenn mein Vater mir in den Arsch treten würde, weil ich nach der Matura ein paar Monate Pause mach, bis ich auszieh und ins Studium streite, dann kriegt er den Tritt prompt Retour.

Naja, Ich selbst levele momentan eminen zweiten Priester und lasse mir mit ihm viel Zeit,weil ich m ir die neuen Gebiete anschauen möchte. Habe auch vor, den meister der Lehren mit ihr zu machen,mal sehen, wie weit ich komme. Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, Questen hat mir noch NIE so viel Spaß gemacht wie mit Cata. Die Alten Gebiete sind herrlich geworden, die Quests teilweise echt spaßig und witzig, und erzählen mittleriwele auch eine durchgehende Geschichte undnicht alles so bruchstückhaft, wie es in Classic war. Für mich persönlich ist es ein Nachteil, dass man dermaßen schnell elvelt. Wenn man alle Quests in einem Gebiet erledigt, ist man selbst ohne Instanzen am Ende schon zu hoch und hat nur noch grüne Quests zu erledigen. Da muss dann jeder selbst überlegen, ob er sie mitnimmt, oder nicht.
Also es geht auf jeden Fall fast zu schnell in meinen Augen, und ich würde dir raten, dir erst einmal die neuen Quests anzuschauen und selber zu sehen, ob sie dir gefallen oder du einfach nur schnell schnell durch willst. Allerdings solltest du auf jeden Fall Bewrufe skillen, einfach, damit du dann auch Gold übrig hast, und seis nur für Taschen. Zu raten wären natürlich wie immerdie Sammelberufe a la Kräuterkunde und Bergbau, das zahlt sich in jedem Fall aus. Mit meinem Priestertwink, der KK hat und Schneiderei für den Eigenbedarf, bin ich jetzt schon ohne Mühe und Framen und nurm it hin und wieder ins AH rennen auf gut 250 Gold gekommen - und ich hab nun mal gar keine Ahnung von der AH Wirtschaft *g*
Inis mitnehmen für die EPs und die Iniquests schadet nicht, allerdings bist du dann deinen Gebieten noch schneller entwachsen

In BC kannst du dann selber schauen, die Gebiete müsstest du ja noch ganz gut kennen, WotLK solltest du allerdings wieder genießen. Die Questreihen dort sind teilweise auch sehr schön gemacht und spannend, und Cataclysm ist ovn den Questreihen her meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sowieso ein Genuss. Natürlich nur, wenn man auch die Texte liest.

Allerdings würde ich dir wirklich raten,d ir auch die Klassenmeachnik genauer anzuschauen, denn es hat sich alleinie mit 4.0 extrem viel bei allen Klassen verändert. Beim Hexer kenne ich mich leider nicht genug aus, da können dir andere mehr weiter helfen.

Was die Server angeht... ich weiß nur, dass Frostwolf sehr vol ist, aber auch sehr verschrien *g* Bin mit dem meinen (Mithrilorden) ganz zufrieden, auch, wenn er eher zu den schlechteren gehört.

Sorry für die Wall of Text und die Tippfehler, das kommt vom schnellen Schreiben und dem Hunger  Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und hoffe, dass dir die neuen Quests gefallen.


edit: komische Zeichen dies mir reingehauen hat rausgeholt...


----------



## Snee (5. Mai 2011)

Wie sich hier einige aufregen, nur weil jemand nachm Abi ne Auszeit nimmt. Wenn ich mich richtig zurück erinnere, dann war bei mir im Mai die Schullaufbahn beendet und im Winter ging das erste Semester an der Uni los. Das ergibt nach Adam-Riese eine gewisse Pause. Warum hier nun einige mit der Moralkeule schwingen oder den Sittenwächter spielen ist mir nicht klar. 

Ich hab die Zwischenzeit zwar nicht mit WoW 12h pro Tag verbracht... aber mein Fußballkonsum durch selber spielen, an der Konsole zocken und im Fernsehen ALLE WM-Spiele gucken plus Berichterstattung war pro Tag definitiv nicht geringer. Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch, weil ich mir eine richtige Auszeit gegönnt habe, Bordin? Sowohl zu Schulzeiten als auch während der Uni habe ich nen Nebenjob gehabt... 

@Bordin: keine Ahnung wie dein Leben abgelaufen ist... aber der Großteil meines Abijahrgangs hat sich vorm Studium ne Auszeit gegönnt. Einige mit Nebenjob, andere ohne... 
"Was bringt dir dein Abitur wenn du nicht an die Zukunft denkst?... 
Du kannst dir nach einem Studium eine Auszeit nehmen (was sehr viele tun) aber keiner macht eine Auszeit nach einem Abitur! oO"
So viel Unsinn auf einem Haufen ist mir in diesem Forum schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen... Also bei uns in Deutschland (vielleicht leben wir ja nicht beide im gleichen Land und bei dir in Timbuktanien sieht der Ablauf ein wenig anders aus) endet die Schullaufbahn mit dem Abitur in der Regel Ende Frühjahr im Mai. Das Wintersemester an einer Uni (viele Studiengänge starten nun mal erst mit Wintersemester) soweit ich mich entsinne im September oder Oktober. Nach Adam Riese entsteht eine kleine Pause, die SEHR VIELE Menschen mit einer Auszeit überbrücken. Diese Auszeit enthält bei manchen einen Nebenjob, bei einigen nen Trip mit der Bahn durch Europa (Interrail war bei uns weit verbreitet), nen Praktikum.... bei manchen aber auch einfach nur ne gemütliche Zeit bis der Unistress und neue Lebensabschnitt anfängt. Ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen, die beim Bund nicht dienen konnten, so dass das knappe Jahr Zivi/Bund an mir vorrüber gegangen ist. Fast alle Studienkollegen haben wie ich auch schon vor Beendigung des Studiums angefangen Bewerbungen zu schreiben. Viele hatte das Ziel, nach der langen Zeit an der Uni nun endlich ins Berufsleben zu starten, um Praxis und richtiges Geld kennen zu lernen. 

Also keine Ahnung in welcher Bananenrepublik du lebst, aber bitte verallgemeinere nicht deine Meinung und deine Erfahrungen. Deine Unterstellungen sind zum Teil einfach nur falsch. Einige werden den Lebensweg vielleicht so wie von dir beschrieben vollzogen haben... andere können vielleicht auch meinen Lebensweg nachvollziehen...


----------



## AggroGnomicus (5. Mai 2011)

Ist schon witzig, wie sich alle aufregen und versuchen Sozialpädagoge zu spielen.

Seine Frage war nicht "Findet ihr es gut, dass ich viel spielen will", sondern er wollte Levelzeit wissen. Die liegt bei ca. 14 Tagen +/- ein wenig (eher weniger).


Questen geht mittlerweile ab wie Schmitts Katze, nebenbei ne Ini mit schönen Quests und gut ist. Ich würde allerdings noch nebenbei Berufe mitskillen (für den ersten Char am besten Sammelberufe zum Gold machen)





btw: man kann auch 12h in der Nacht/Abends spielen und sich dann tagsüber im Freibad dunkelbraun schlafen.....


----------



## Kirparon (5. Mai 2011)

Hey, ich war jetzt 13 Jahre in der Schule, da darf ich mir doch auch mal frei nehmen.

Ich habe mich zudem schon an den Unis beworben, und bekomme mit Sicherheit auch einen Studienplatz, und das Semester startet so Mitte-Ende Oktober. Ich glaube echt nicht das das jemanden interessiert was man in dieser Zeit gemacht hat  Ich gehe meinene Weg also eigentlich ganz normal. Schneller kann ich auch nicht studieren gehen 

Und wenn ich kein WoW spielen würde dann würde ich halt Fernseh gucken oder so, was wollt ihr denn machen? Noch mal die alten Schulbücher durchlesen?! :-D Oder seit ihr neidisch weil ihr kein Abi habt 

Aber danke für die Tipps, ich fang dann bald an.

Ich wollte auf Aegwynn spielen, gibts da gute Raid Gilden? Vieleicht treffe ich da ja auch jemanden von euch!

Gruß Kirparon


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. Mai 2011)

Ich sags Dir aus der Sicht eines 33 jährigen: Genieß das halbe Jahr und mach damit was Du willst. 

Ich war damals nach meinem Abi knapp 2 Monate jobben, dann Bundeswehr, danach Ausbildung, dann Festanstellung, dann Selbständigkeit usw usw... Ich hatte bisher dieses halbe Jahr, welches Du frei haben wirst, nicht. Und ich wünsche mir, ich hätte es gehabt. Gut, ich wäre in der Zeit wohl in ein fremdes Land geflogen (Neuseeland oder Australien) und hätte nicht WoW gespielt, aber jedem das seine.

Von daher: Hau rein


----------



## Dark_Lady (5. Mai 2011)

Kirparon schrieb:


> Hey, ich war jetzt 13 Jahre in der Schule, da darf ich mir doch auch mal frei nehmen.
> 
> Ich habe mich zudem schon an den Unis beworben, und bekomme mit Sicherheit auch einen Studienplatz, und das Semester startet so Mitte-Ende Oktober.
> 
> Und wenn ich kein WoW spielen würde dann würde ich halt Fernseh gucken oder so, was wollt ihr denn machen? Noch mal die alten Schulbücher durchlesen?! :-D Oder seit ihr neidisch weil ihr kein Abi habt




...Das Wintersemester beginnt offiziell am 1. Oktober - nicht Mitte/Ende Oktober...

Ansonsten geniess den Sommer - hock nicht den ganzen Tag vorm PC, geh raus, geniess die Freiheit - davon haste in den Semesterferien nicht immer unbedingt viel, vom Semester selber mal ganz zu schweigen - da würde ich nicht zum Ziel setzen, 10-12 Stunden WoW zu zocken, um schnellstmöglich auf 85 zu sein, sondern wirklich die Möglichkeiten des RL ausschöpfen...

Zumal du theoretisch auch warten könntest, bis dein Bruder anfängt und ihr dann gemeinsam hochleveln könnt...

Wichtiger als das schnelle hochleven und das schnelle raidfertig sein, ist eh ne gute Gilde zu suchen - sonst wirst du vermutlich auf allen Servern Schwierigketen haben, überhaupt in Raids reinzukommen, weil alle schon wieder nach nem Mindest-Itemlevel + XP + Erfolgen krähen als Voraussetzung für ne Mitnahme - und die in Random-Raids zu bekommen, könnte sehr stark nervenstrapazierend werden.

Es bringt dir also nix, in nen paar Tagen auf 85 zu sein, wenn du keine Beziehungen auf dem Server aufbaust - du wirst am Ende dann eher alleine und ohne Raids da stehen...


----------



## Grummpf (5. Mai 2011)

Moin,

mal eine kleine Frage zu einem Neuanfang:

ich möchte mich von einem Bekannten werben lassen und brauche nun ja nur noch die Keys/Acc (das Spiel habe ich schon auf der Platte).


Welche Keys benötige ich und wo bekomme ich diese sofort bzw. schnell her?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Grummpf


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Mai 2011)

du brauchst afaik nur die addons. kannste dir online in deiner Accountverwaltung kaufen. Alle Addons zusammen für ~64€


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> ...Das Wintersemester beginnt offiziell am 1. Oktober - nicht Mitte/Ende Oktober...
> 
> Ansonsten geniess den Sommer - hock nicht den ganzen Tag vorm PC, geh raus, geniess die Freiheit - davon haste in den Semesterferien nicht immer unbedingt viel, vom Semester selber mal ganz zu schweigen - da würde ich nicht zum Ziel setzen, 10-12 Stunden WoW zu zocken, um schnellstmöglich auf 85 zu sein, sondern wirklich die Möglichkeiten des RL ausschöpfen...
> 
> Zumal du theoretisch auch warten könntest, bis dein Bruder anfängt und ihr dann gemeinsam hochleveln könnt...



Meine Güte... ich versteh das nicht. Wie ich schonmal hier gesagt habe, es gibt auch Leute, die mögen den Sommer nicht, weil zu heiß, zu empfindliche Haut, Heuschnupfen, blablubb, da gibts so viele  Gründe. Ich war eltztes Jahr die Sommerferien auch kaum draußen weil man bei uns einfach nix tun kann außer zu braten, Geld für weggehen war keins da, mit dem Freund war grade Schluß und weggehen ist nicht so meins... Na und? Jedem das seine, wir sind keine Richter und haben kein Recht, andere Leute zu kritisieren oder zu beurteilen, die wir *nicht einmal kennen*. 

Jeder schöpft sein RL anders aus, oder? Jeder hat andere Hobbies und andere Dinge, die er gerne tut. Nicht alles davon sind outdoortätigkeiten und nicht jeder hat Bock auf 30 Freunde, die einen jeden Abend woanders hinschleppen wollen, wo man eigentlich nur ausspannen und seine Ruhe haben will. Es steht uns doch echt nicht zu, darüber zu urteilen.


----------



## Kirparon (6. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Verteidigung 

Ich bin eigentlich gar kein Stubenhocker, am Wochende bin ich eh weg. Aber unter der Woche ist doch 10 Stunden nicht viel, wenn man ausser schlafen nichts macht oder? Ausserdem wohn ich in einem Kaff, wo kein Mensch lebt, da kann man auch nicht mal rausgehen und mit Freunden was machen.

Würde echt gerne in Berlin oder so wohnen


----------



## Knallkörper (6. Mai 2011)

Wieso meint eigentlich jeder jemanden erziehen zu müssen oder ihm seine Meinung aufzudrücken!?
Er hatte nur eine einzige frage... 

BTT: du wirst in etwa 12-14 tage max. brauchen wenn du die 10-12 std. voll durchziehst!


p.s. "geniesse" dein Spiel (was du eh machen wirst) so wie du es für richtig hälst.


mfg


----------



## myadictivo (6. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> 13 Tage played á 2 Stunden pro Tag (was für "echte" "Casuals" schon viel sein kann) sind 156 Tage "Echtzeit" was in etwa 5 Monaten entspricht...



naja ich hab damals auch 5 monate gebraucht, aber nur weil ich 2-3 monate davon auch so gut wie nicht gezockt habe. außerdem hatte ich von wow keine ahnung, bin mit miesem equip rumgelaufen, hatte teilweise übel lange laufwege, keine mounts, keine ahnung wo es die quests gibt usw usf. sprich da könnte man mit sicherheit nochmal alleine 2-3 tage einfach abziehen die leerlauf waren.war ja alles nicht so einfach in klassik. aber ich mein auch, mann sollte sich die zeit nehmen und das spiel genießen. grade wenn man länger nicht dabei war. zumindest die neuen gebiete scheinen toll zu sein (auch wenn man für meinen geschmack da zu schnell rauslevelt).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es völlig egal sein, wie lange der Levelweg von 1-85 dauert, denn, wie im echten Leben auch, gilt in WoW der Leitspruch: Der Weg ist das Ziel


da mussich dir mal widersprechen. lvln ist einfach nur nervig und der echte spaß fängt erst auf maxlvl an


----------



## Ayuda (6. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> da mussich dir mal widersprechen. lvln ist einfach nur nervig und der echte spaß fängt erst auf maxlvl an



Da muss ich dir widersprechen, mit maximaler Charakterstufe beginnt der eigentliche "timesink".


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> da mussich dir mal widersprechen. lvln ist einfach nur nervig und der echte spaß fängt erst auf maxlvl an



Das ist deine Meinung


----------



## Niklasx (6. Mai 2011)

also mir ging es genauso.^^ hatte auch bis bc gespielt (ebenfalls hexer) und jetzt wieder angefangen.
bisher gefällt es mir super.  man kommt recht schnell an gutes gear, vor allem an pvp. wenn ich an früher denke , wo man stunden um stunden ehre gefarmt hat um sich ein teil zu kaufen, geht es jetzt wesentlich schneller. 1-2std bg´s machen und schwupp, landet ein neues pvpitem am char.
das leveln ging bei mir auch recht fix. von 70-85 habe ich eine knappe woche gebraucht. du wirst es also, wenn du intensiv 10-12 am tag spielst, noch schneller schaffen.
ich habe die meisten ep´s eben durchs questen und quests in den inis gemacht. aber auch ab und an mal ein alterac gibt richtig gut ep.


----------



## Garthel (6. Mai 2011)

Der Weg von 70 auf 80 hat bei mir ca. 2d played gekostet und die fehlenden 5 lev machste
in unter 24h. Meine Hexe hat knapp 9d Spielzeit für die 80 gebraucht und dann 22h für die
85 und ich level auch nicht grad schnell, bzw war es mein erster Ally-Char, so dass ich die
Quests noch nicht auswendig kannte wie es bei vielen Spielern mit dem x-ten Twink aussieht.

Vertrete aber auch die Ansicht, genieße das leveln. Es kommt meist ein Tiefpunkt auf der
max-Stufe wenn du keine gute/große Gilde hinter dir hast. Die Random-Raids kannste zu
90% vergessen, habe dort genug Wipes am Trash hinter mir um das beurteilen zu können
und auch die HCs lassen sich mit einer Gilde besser lösen, bzw brauch man die nach wenigen
Tagen auch nurnoch um die Punkte zu sammeln, vorallem wenn man noch den Ruf gepusht hat.

Ansich besteht WoW am Ende nurnoch aus raiden, dass macht zwar Spaß, aber wenn man wie
ich nur 1-2x die Woche an den Standart-Raidzeiten Zeit hat bedeutet dies ein nicht sehr erfüllendes
Hobby. Also wird getwinkt und da merkt man schon wie schön es doch ist in den low-Gebieten
abzuhängen, man achtet dort auch viel mehr auf die Kleinigkeiten als wenn man mit einem 85er
nur die Questerfolge sammelt...man war ich froh als mit 4.1 eine kurze Questreihe für ZG erschien
und ich endlich wieder mehr wie nur Dailys machen durfte. ^^

Aber Jedem das Seine, wer schnell auf 85 sein möchte soll es tun, auch wenn derjenige dann
mehr als die Hälfte des Spiels verpasst.

EDIT:
Und was die Erziehungsvorschläge hier angeht:
Ich sitze derzeit auch täglich mehrere Stunden vor dem Rechner, hab nämlich Urlaub und ich bin
froh drüber. Meine Frau muss arbeiten...also wird gezockt. Wenn sie dann zuhause ist wird der
Monitor ausgeschaltet und man beschäftigt sich etwas mit ihr und wenn sie dann schläft? Monitor
wieder an. Komme so auch auf bis zu 10h am Tag. Eine wirklich sehr entspannte Situation, vorallem
wenn ich bedenke dass ich bald wieder die Schulbank drücken darf, da muss ich die wenige Freizeit
ausnutzen. ^^


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Kirparon schrieb:


> Danke für die Verteidigung
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich gar kein Stubenhocker, am Wochende bin ich eh weg. Aber unter der Woche ist doch 10 Stunden nicht viel, wenn man ausser schlafen nichts macht oder? Ausserdem wohn ich in einem Kaff, wo kein Mensch lebt, da kann man auch nicht mal rausgehen und mit Freunden was machen.
> 
> Würde echt gerne in Berlin oder so wohnen



Gern... mich regt sowas selber ja auch auf *seufz* (Wird mir auch gern vorgeworfen *g*) 
Grad wenn man in nem Kaffw ohnt, am Ende auch keinen Führerschein hat... was soll man denn da machen >.>


----------



## Rygel (6. Mai 2011)

Du hast Glück - mit Cata wurde ja einges an der alten Welt verändert, neue Qs und Q-Reihen eingefügt usw. Ich würde empfehlen nicht allzu sehr zu powerleveln. Ist eintönig und macht auf wenig Spaß, finde ich. Gegen Ende spielt man dann jede Instanz 20 x für n Level-up. Bäh! Bedenke: mit 85 fängt dann das Hauptstädt-Rumhängen an weil man sich langweilt und auf Raidbeginn wartet. Nebenbei jeden Tag Dailys ... das nervt. Lass es ruhig angehen damit Dir Dein Hexer nach 5 - 20 Marathontagen nicht schon wieder zum Hals raushängt.


----------



## jjackson (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte vielleicht auch wieder mit WoW anfangen. Habe das letzte mal vor über einem Jahr gespielt. Jetzt habe ich aber wieder richtig Lust bekommen. Ich freu mich sogar schon aufs Angeln, so sehr hab ich Lust drauf  ...und beim Media Markt gibts im Moment Classic + alle Addons für 49€! Würde mir einen neuen Account erstellen, quasi von null anfangen.

Allerdings lese ich dauernd im WoW-Forum, dass die Spielerzahlen drastisch sinken, die Community immer mehr zerfällt und es jetzt bald auch noch einen "Premiumdienst" geben soll. Das bringt mich dann doch wieder zum überlegen, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Derulu (20. Mai 2011)

jjackson schrieb:


> ...



Prämiumdinst...gibt es bereits (seit ca. September 2010), nennt sich "WoW-Connect" (á 2,99€/Monat) und beinhaltet aktuell Gildenchat und Auktionshaus für das Handy (und vll. zukünftig serverübergreifendes Gruppenmanagement mit RealID Freunden, was aber für "Nicht-Abonnenten" exakt 0 am Spiel ändert, für sie bleibt es wie es jetzt ist). "Drastisch", das ist "relativ", im Vergleich zu den Meldungen von September/Oktober 2010 wo es hieß, es gäbe weltweit 12 Mio. Accounts, sind die Quartalszahlen des 1.Q 2011 auf 11,4 Mio Abonenten weltweit gesunken (das sind 5% weniger)...das Spiel hat aber weiterhin ebenso "drastisch" (oder drastischer) mehr "User" als vergleichbareProdukte.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn dich solche Dinge zum "Überlegen" bringen, willst du das Spiel vll. doch nicht so sehr spielen wie du es angenommen hast, denn dann geht es dir nicht um das Spielerlebnis an sich...beide von dir aufgezählten "Fakten" stören nämlich nicht im geringesten das "Spielerlebnis" das du angeblich so vermisst hast


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

jjackson schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte vielleicht auch wieder mit WoW anfangen. Habe das letzte mal vor über einem Jahr gespielt. Jetzt habe ich aber wieder richtig Lust bekommen. Ich freu mich sogar schon aufs Angeln, so sehr hab ich Lust drauf  ...und beim Media Markt gibts im Moment Classic + alle Addons für 49€! Würde mir einen neuen Account erstellen, quasi von null anfangen.
> 
> Allerdings lese ich dauernd im WoW-Forum, dass die Spielerzahlen drastisch sinken, die Community immer mehr zerfällt und es jetzt bald auch noch einen "Premiumdienst" geben soll. Das bringt mich dann doch wieder zum überlegen, was sagt ihr dazu?



Fang trotzdem neu an. Denn der Levelweg ist immer noch sehr unterhaltsam und auch angenehm für Anfänger. Gerade die Überarbeitung der alten Gebiete geben einem Frischling einen roten Storyfaden an die Hand, der nicht nur unterhaltsam ist, sondern auch möglichst viel eines Gebietes abdeckt. Natürlich alles ohne dieses Erbstückzeugs. Und man kann dank des LFG-tools nebenbei zwei oder drei Inis machen.


----------



## Doonna (21. Mai 2011)

Bordin schrieb:


> Fast alle die ich kenne suchen sich nach ihrem Abitur eine Ausbildungsstelle/Studienplatz/freiwilliges Jahr, und niemand von denen hängt so lange ohne etwas zu tun nur zuhause rum.
> 
> Was bringt dir dein Abitur wenn du nicht an die Zukunft denkst?...
> 
> ...



haha wtf warum willst du ihm erklären wie er erfolg im leben hat ? mit abitur is er momentan schon recht gut dabei, mit 10-12 stunden zocken am tag sowieso, aber egal was man ihm hier sagen wird, er wird deswegen sein plan nicht umändern. außerdem muss man sich sowieso mal ein halbes jahr auszeit gönenn  auch wenn ich die dan nicht mit 10std. am tag zocken vergeuden würde.


----------



## Doonna (21. Mai 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## SEBA (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin mal wieder am twinken um die neuen bzw. überarbeiteten Gebiete zu sehen.
Nun bin lvl 46 und steh in SW rum. Was könnt ihr mir da als nächstes neues Gebiet empfehlen?
z.B. würd ich Winterquell ganz interessant finden. Ist glaub zwar erst ab 50 aber egal.
Wie komm ich von SW am besten da hin? Laufweg?


----------



## Kyrador (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du also nach Winterquell willst, über Darnassus -> Dunkelküste -> Eschental -> Teufelswald. Da du 46 bist, lohnt es sich auch, erst im Teufelswald zu questen, und dann quasi direkt nach Winterquell überzusetzen, wenn du 50 bist.


----------



## Exicoo (25. Mai 2011)

Wie du hin kommst wurde ja schon gesagt  Winterquell ist auf jeden Fall sehr schön, hab da auch komplett durchgequestet.


----------



## superaugapfel (25. Mai 2011)

der weg ist das ziel ^^


----------



## Piti49 (25. Mai 2011)

Wahnsinn wie lange ihr lvlt. 1,5 Tage ingame Playes für Classic? Habt ihr keine Boni?

Ich hab das erste mal mit Cata mit Acc sachen ca 2 Tage Played gebraucht von 1-85. Als Schamane.
Das Zweite mal auch knapp 2 Tage 1 Tag 18 Stunden oder so.

Aus interesse habe ich gerade meinen Cousing gefragt wie lange er jetzt seinen Hunter spielt, Vor 30 min ist er 70 geworden und er steht jetzt bei 22 Stunden ingame Zeit.
Mit Gilden Bonus und Acc Sachen.

Aber wie soll man denn wenn man 10-12 h am Tag spielt 14 Tage brauchen? Dann hat er alle Klassen auf 85 ^^


Es geht wirklich unglaublich schnell, das einzige was quälend lang, langweilig, stumpf, emotionslos, ohne zugehörigkeitsgefühl und motivationsraubend ist ist der Wrath of the Lich King bereich.

Einmal gut, aber dann ...................... naja man muss ja durch ;(

Viel Spaß auf jeden fall auch wenn ich Hexer gerade als letztes spielen würde


----------



## SEBA (25. Mai 2011)

Dankeschön!

Das leveln geht eigentlich richtig schnell. Gildenboni, alle Acc gebunden Items. Glaub ist dann insgesamt ein Boni von 45% oder 50%.
Was eben stark bremmst, sind die Laufwege. Ab BC Content gehts dafür um so schneller.
Mein Plan, Teufelswald -> Winterquell und danach sofort in die Scherbenwelt.


----------



## superaugapfel (25. Mai 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn wie lange ihr lvlt. 1,5 Tage ingame Playes für Classic? Habt ihr keine Boni?
> 
> Ich hab das erste mal mit Cata mit Acc sachen ca 2 Tage Played gebraucht von 1-85. Als Schamane.
> Das Zweite mal auch knapp 2 Tage 1 Tag 18 Stunden oder so.
> ...



es sol auch noch menschen geben die nebenbei arbeiten b.z.w. doch gerne mal zwischendurch mal auf´s klo wollen b.z.w. was essen e.t.c. völlig unangebracht dein comment#
der weg ist das ziel net wieshcnell ich da bin dann gammlen eh 50% der communtiy in sw / og rum


----------



## Magogan (25. Mai 2011)

Bodensee schrieb:


> 10-12 Stunden sind ein bisschen? Klar." ...nimm aber auch deine Freunde nach draussen" steht glaub irgendwo geschrieben.



Bringt eure Freunde nach Azeroth, aber geht auch mal mit ihnen nach draußen.

Ich finde auch, dass das lvln zu schnell geht ... aber in 2 Wochen ist es sicher machbar ...

Achja, wenn du Herausforderung willst, zieh am besten die Hälfte deines Equip aus, lediglich Waffen und ein paar Rüstungsteile kannst du anbehalten ... ansonsten haust du jeden Mob in unter 10 Sekunden um


----------



## SEBA (25. Mai 2011)

> Achja, wenn du Herausforderung willst, zieh am besten die Hälfte deines Equip aus, lediglich Waffen und ein paar Rüstungsteile kannst du anbehalten ... ansonsten haust du jeden Mob in unter 10 Sekunden um



Ist doch lustig. Bäm Bäm, die Mobs fallen innerhalb von 2-5 Sekunden, manchmal sogar instant 

Der Weg ist das Ziel.... ja quests Gebiete sind nach einigen Max Level Chars bereits bekannt. Jedoch macht es immer wieder Spaß.
Das schönste ist jedoch, wenn man 1 Level aufsteigt. Hey, grats mon!


----------



## HugoBoss24 (25. Mai 2011)

Kirparon schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> habe früher schon lange WoW gespielt, bis zum Ende von BC hatte ich einen sehr starken Hexenmeister.
> 
> ...



bis 60 mit questen und dauergast im dungeonbrowser reine spielzeit im höchstfall 2 tage. bis 85 reine spielzeit und auch dauergast im dungeonbrowser und questen in der wartezeit 9-13 tage (mit hexer eher 9-10) ich setze ein größere gilde voraus mit ausgebautem ep-bonus.


----------



## Piti49 (26. Mai 2011)

superaugapfel schrieb:


> es sol auch noch menschen geben die nebenbei arbeiten b.z.w. doch gerne mal zwischendurch mal auf´s klo wollen b.z.w. was essen e.t.c. völlig unangebracht dein comment#
> der weg ist das ziel net wieshcnell ich da bin dann gammlen eh 50% der communtiy in sw / og rum



Ich sehe in meinem Post keinen Bezug aufs Rl ob 1h am Tag oder 12h am Tag die Ingame Spielzeit bleibt gleich von 1-85. 

Ich Arbeite auch, scheint dich ja zu interressieren, sogar im 3 Schichtsystem. Heute hatte ich Spätschicht, darum antworte ich erst so spät.

Das mit in Og/Sw gammeln ist eher der Grund warum manche so lahm lvln denn dies wird auch von Low Lvl Leuten gerne mal gemacht.



Ich gehe davon aus das jemand ganz normal questet, die Routen brauch man nicht mehr planen es gibt ja jetzt immer 1-5 Quest die zufälliger Weise meißtens am selbem Ort erledigt werden.
Vorbereitung entfällt.

Wir lvln gerade zu zweit auf Aegwynn Pala/Pala hoch, dort haben wir nichts sind aber einer 25er Gilde beigetreten, wir sind 48 und lassen es gemütllich angehen.
Ich habe Juwe/bb mitgeskillt und Angeln 275 und Kochen 355 der hat Played 1 Tag und 17 Stunden.  Sie heisst Nemmi fals du es dir ansehen willst.


Das schnelle Lvln gefällt mir persönlich nämlich auch nicht. aber ich habe sicher 6 Stunden der Zeit geangelt und 6 Stunden in Inis verbracht die mir am Ende 10% von Lvl brachten.

Mein erster Char auf 70 war ein Hexer der hatte als er 70 wurde 23 Tage Played und mein zweiter Char ein Druide hatte mit 70 12 Tage Played.
In Wrath mit Acc Sachen und Werbt einen Freund hatte mein Magier nach 5 Tagen Played Full Icc10 Gear
Mein Krieger habe ich bis 30 mit Acc Sachen dann 30 Lvl geschenkt, dann ruhen lassen, dann auch 80 gezogen kurz Ingi hoch und wieder ruhen lassen, jetzt habe ich ihn die letzten beiden Abende in insgesamt 6 Stunden auf 85 gelvlt.
Mit Acc Sachen und Gildenboni und voll Erholt natürlich.

Wie viel schneller es geht ist echt wahnsinn,  und dann besteht auch noch 80% des Addons aus den neuen alten Gebieten die man aber so überfliegt ;( 
Naja morgen ist mein Acc eingefroren, jetzt stöbere ich mal ein wenig war ich so lange zocke bis wieder was interessantes in wow passiert.

Achso und fals ihr meinen Text mit einer hektischen und aggressiven Stimme lest, lest es bitte noch einmal mit der Stimme von dem alten König aus König der Löwen 

Eine wundervolle Nacht wünsche ich euch noch.


----------



## madmurdock (26. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jeder soll meinetwegen so spielen wie er es für richtig hält, aber am Ende braucht keiner anfangen jammern, dass das Spiel wenig bieten würde, wenn er selbstgewählt auf eine sehr große Menge des Spielinhalts verzichtet.



*insert Einsteinquote über Dummheit + Menschheit + Unendlichkeit*


----------



## SEBA (26. Mai 2011)

Frage nochmal,
ab wann kann man denn durch das Portal in die Scherbenwelt gehen? Wars 56 oder 58?
Bin seit BC Release nicht mehr durch. ;-)
Alle twinks hatten dann nämlich den RS in Shat oder später in Dala.


----------



## Anvy (26. Mai 2011)

SEBA schrieb:


> ab wann kann man denn durch das Portal in die Scherbenwelt gehen? Wars 56 oder 58?



Ist immernoch ab 58. Vorher ist das Portal nicht betretbar. Es gibt aber auch eine Quest dazu.

Ab 68 geht es dann nach Nordend. Kann man ruhig RS setzen, gibt ja wieder OG Portal. ^-^


----------



## Brightblade (26. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es völlig egal sein, wie lange der Levelweg von 1-85 dauert, denn, wie im echten Leben auch, gilt in WoW der Leitspruch: Der Weg ist das Ziel
> 
> Jetzt zu meiner persönlichen Meinung:
> Ich kann ganz ehrlich die Leute nicht verstehen die ihren ersten (ja auch nach einem Wiedereinstieg ist es der 1. Char, schließlich hat sich die Queststruktur seit Classic oder BC, vor allem mit Cataclysm extrem gewandelt und es sollte so ziemlich alles, bis auf die Scherbenwelt neu sein) Charakter spielen und diesen so schnell als irgend möglich auf 85 bringen wollen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind das dann genau die Spieler, die spätestens 2 Wochen nach Erlangung des Höchstlevels jammern, dass das Spiel so langweilig sei und ihnen nichts Neues biete, alles nur immer das Selbe sei, obwohl sie sich mit dem Durchgerausche durch die Level selbst um einen großen Teil des Spiels gebracht haben.
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu madmurdock (es sei denn, ich hab ihn falsch verstanden): absolut /signed.
Der Weg zu 85 ist schon super schnell, auch wenn man nicht Powergamer ist. Keine Ahnung, wie euer Leben aussieht, aber ich hatte noch NIE so viel Freizeit, dass ich regelmäßig 10-12 Stunden am Tag zocken konnte (hin und wieder am Wochenende vielleicht mal, aber das ist schon lange her).


----------



## madmurdock (26. Mai 2011)

Brightblade schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu madmurdock (es sei denn, ich hab ihn falsch verstanden): absolut /signed.
> Der Weg zu 85 ist schon super schnell, auch wenn man nicht Powergamer ist. Keine Ahnung, wie euer Leben aussieht, aber ich hatte noch NIE so viel Freizeit, dass ich regelmäßig 10-12 Stunden am Tag zocken konnte (hin und wieder am Wochenende vielleicht mal, aber das ist schon lange her).



Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Find seinen Post auch zu 100% richtig.Ich hab nur die Idioten angesprochen, die unbedingt direkt 85 werden wollen und sich dann ueber fehlenden Content aufregen.


----------

